# 250 & 332 connected??



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a small outdoor layout with 250 track that I would like to expand. family gave me a box of 332 flex to add not realizing the different codes. Does someone make an adapter to join these different codes?
Thanks,
D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Check with Split Jaw clamps. I think thay make a adapter.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Split Jaw has transition clamps and Llagas Creek has adapters. I prefer the LC adapters, but they require a clamp at each end, one 250 and the other 332, so the SJ transition clamp is less expensive. 

Larry


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

D, 

You could take a short length of each rail and solder together and then join using railjoiners. Simple and cheap if you have the soldering skill. 


Jack


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack, I like simple and cheap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Hillman makes the adapter clamp. 

Go to this link: 

http://www.hillmansrailclamps.com/p_adapter.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I like simple and cheap also. Later RJD


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Split jaw does make adapter clamps. Keep in mind that the base width of code 250 rail varies depending on who made it. Sunset Valley and Accucraft rail have one width and Llagas Creek has a different width. All are excellent brands -- you just have to keep in mind that they're not compatible across brands.


----------

